

Inkonomics: What happens when Tattoos go Mainstream? - guimarin
http://priceonomics.com/inkonomics/

======
guimarin
I for one, am very glad that we work in an industry that by and large,
supports its employees to express themselves in such a manner. Obviously, YMMV
but that's one thing about being software engineer that I appreciate.

